# Cant access site functions



## WhiteSancho (Nov 19, 2012)

Everything's been fine since join up. Slowly learning how to go thru everything.But today the tool bar for smileys/input method/pics/font etc, is gone from the reply box. Going to advance mode gives me a button to push to 'manage attachments', but nothing happens, no windows pop up, or anything.I'm using Google Chrome, used IE, IE64bitdid something change? i assume its just me


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 19, 2012)

funny you say that i tried to post a pic today and couldnt manage attachments either, i will report it in our staff forum and get it taken care of, thanks


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 19, 2012)

Absolutely fine here. Has any of your software or such recently been updated be it browser or browser adons etc?


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 19, 2012)

i thought it was just my computer tip, or my cookies or something just being messed up, but i seem to be having the same type of problems as this gentlemen. im going to get it figured out.OP can you clear your history and all your cookies for me and then try to post a pic or a smiley? im going to do that now and see what happens. let me know thx


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 19, 2012)

hm yea im def havin some really weird stuff going on for me, like i said im goin to do my best to figure out whats going on and will get back to you OP


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 19, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> funny you say that i tried to post a pic today and couldnt manage attachments either, i will report it in our staff forum and get it taken care of, thanks


No problems here, I just did a couple pics about 2 hours ago, and smileys and all normal icons visible/ working so far.


----------



## imchucky666 (Nov 19, 2012)

WhiteSancho said:


> Everything's been fine since join up. Slowly learning how to go thru everything.But today the tool bar for smileys/input method/pics/font etc, is gone from the reply box. Going to advance mode gives me a button to push to 'manage attachments', but nothing happens, no windows pop up, or anything.I'm using Google Chrome, used IE, IE64bitdid something change? i assume its just me


I think it's on your end, and maybe AK as well, I also am on chrome, but Ffox works same too, no difference on my end.


----------



## Outlaw1985 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm having the exact same problem. It's a bummer. I'm on safari and tried FF as well. Neither will give me those options back. I can post pics form my iphone running safari (too much of a hassle to do practically, but just wanted to check feasibility). I don't get it at all. I emailed support, no word back yet. I really want to share some great photos I took last night, but can't. Check out the journal in the thread. Oh yea, I tried to upload photos last night and first thing this morning and today after work...still no dice.Outlaw


----------



## bellcore (Nov 19, 2012)

I was able to post pics to a post in the Club 600 area of Indoor Growing but I was unable to upload pics to an album I just created.


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 19, 2012)

Outlaw1985 said:


> I'm having the exact same problem. It's a bummer. I'm on safari and tried FF as well. Neither will give me those options back. I can post pics form my iphone running safari (too much of a hassle to do practically, but just wanted to check feasibility). I don't get it at all. I emailed support, no word back yet. I really want to share some great photos I took last night, but can't. Check out the journal in the thread. Oh yea, I tried to upload photos last night and first thing this morning and today after work...still no dice.Outlaw


dont worry outlaw and everyone, i am working on getting everything back and running, it may take a little while to contact the right people but as soon as i do and know more you will to.


----------



## bellcore (Nov 19, 2012)

Ok, I figured it out. The upload arrow was very faint and hard to see. I was able to upload just fine.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2012)

there are several similar threads going around, it's not just you.. rollie suggests trying a different browser, or clearing your cache and rebooting and logging out and trying again...


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> there are several similar threads going around, it's not just you.. rollie suggests trying a different browser, or clearing your cache and rebooting and logging out and trying again...


racer i tried deleting my history and cookies, and ive used opera browser and IE browser and still having the same type of problems i think rollie may have to look into it, i also cant space out my posts like if i try to say something and then put a few space lines in between it just shows up as one whole paragraph in the thread, its weird


----------



## md97 (Nov 19, 2012)

same here... no "manage attachment" function... on Mac, w/ FF & Safari.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2012)

aknight3 said:


> racer i tried deleting my history and cookies, and ive used opera browser and IE browser and still having the same type of problems i think rollie may have to look into it, i also cant space out my posts like if i try to say something and then put a few space lines in between it just shows up as one whole paragraph in the thread, its weird


 yeah potroast was in fdd'ed thread and is working on things i am pretty sure of.. the sucky thing is these problems never seem to effect admin when they pop up..
it does seem a few good people are having the same issues though, if that makes you feel any better..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 19, 2012)

ya, admin knows about it and is working on it.


----------



## WhiteSancho (Nov 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> ... if that makes you feel any better..


I feel trapped! My first grow and I have pics of the smallest starts of preflowers! Anxiety levels rising... https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/wall.gif*Put spaces between lines in text above. Tried using a smiley, clicking and [More] dont work, had to drag smiley image. Text box toolbar(I guess you could call it?) isn't showing. Cant upload anything or [Manage attachments].Cleared full system cache. I'm sure y'all got it. Just gotta be patient and go this sexing phase without a cheering section. https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2012)

WhiteSancho said:


> I feel trapped! My first grow and I have pics of the smallest starts of preflowers! Anxiety levels rising... https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/wall.gif*Put spaces between lines in text above. Tried using a smiley, clicking and [More] dont work, had to drag smiley image. Text box toolbar(I guess you could call it?) isn't showing. Cant upload anything or [Manage attachments].Cleared full system cache. I'm sure y'all got it. Just gotta be patient and go this sexing phase without a cheering section. https://www.rollitup.org/images/smilies/icon_sad.gif


 lmao, sorry, i'm not laughing at your pain, it's just that i clicked on that link, lol.. too funny... i'm sure things will be back up and running before long m8..


----------



## GrowinTheDank (Nov 19, 2012)

Glad to see this thread lol all my text is reformatted into one giant block.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 19, 2012)

GrowinTheDank said:


> Glad to see this thread lol all my text is reformatted into one giant block.


 that just happened to me a second ago as well.. went to refresh the page and when it did, bammo, same thing you had.. it cleared right up for me though in a minute or two..


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 19, 2012)

racer is right, the right people know about this and im sure it will all be fixed very soon, sorry for the inconcience guys and gals. growingthedank thats what i noticed as the first problem i like to space out my paragraphs and i couldnt so iknew something was up lol. like i said though it will be taken care of soon im sure


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 20, 2012)

Site admin is aware there is an issue and they are trying to fix it. Be patient.


----------



## Coho (Nov 20, 2012)

ya chrome can't drag attachments..photobucket works tho.


----------



## djlarry502 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine is messed up too


----------



## lowblower (Nov 21, 2012)

mines messed up, haven't had the toolbar for a few days now. I hope they sort this out soon


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2012)

Yea I've been having the same problem for a few days now, the toolbar with the edit functions like the Bold, Italic & Underline buttons are gone, same with the Picture & Video insert buttons, all gone, I'm glad to hear there working on it though, should be fixed any day now.


----------



## Mohican (Nov 21, 2012)

What is the timeline on the fix?


----------



## ArcticGranite (Nov 21, 2012)

Wow- tried posting last night and didn't get the normal upload dialog. Manage attachments wouldn't operate. Took a whiff and tried again. Hmm. No luck. So tonight I tried toke before post, same result. I'll be patient. BTW- have also noticed password at login displays characters and not "dots". Two days now. Something querky's happening. Mods- thanks for all your work and time keeping riu up.


----------



## lowblower (Nov 22, 2012)

yeah i thought my password wasnt working too. When i put my password in it was characters and not dots. And it would always tell me my password was wrong. I also cant upload pics/vids or change font.


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yea I've been having the same problem for a few days now, the toolbar with the edit functions like the Bold, Italic & Underline buttons are gone, same with the Picture & Video insert buttons, all gone, I'm glad to hear there working on it though, should be fixed any day now.


I've got the same issues, on pc and phone, and suffer it no matter what browser I use.


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 23, 2012)

lowblower said:


> yeah i thought my password wasnt working too. When i put my password in it was characters and not dots. And it would always tell me my password was wrong. I also cant upload pics/vids or change font.


This too...


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 23, 2012)

Also noticed that the "post areas- top areas of posting" section of the profile page, is now totally blank.


----------



## lowblower (Nov 23, 2012)

must be a pretty big bug :/ still can't upload


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 23, 2012)

cant upload pics, cant push enter on paragraphs, just go some syntax error when clicking "likes received", now i cant get to the forum page without typing "forum.php", and more errors. WTF is going on? i havent abandoned ship thus far but this is irritating,like the 6th time this year this site has been all fuckered up. i just want a clear answer, should i avoid the site for time being? are you guys hacked? errors from updates? whats up?(note ive adjusted all my seeting deleted browser and re installed it ect, im not using another browser i am using tor/aurora and if your site wont work with tor than i wont visit. what i mean is im not gonna use chrome, fedfox or IE)


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 23, 2012)

i would also like to not i couldnt log in without entering some bullshit then goin to the link login page. but now things are better dont know what you did just had me worried there for a sec shit was fucked up on my end for a week. i can log in, and i can upload in the advanced post area, i can also click the forum tab and have it take me there, keep working on it guys!(gals?)

still cant press enter to make paragraphs.


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 23, 2012)

except in advanced or edit post obviously....


----------



## bubbles6302 (Nov 23, 2012)

I really hope they fix the problem soon . I miss doing my smiley bong hit guy 

Edit: woohoo my advanced reply is working again  well done lads good stuff  <3


----------



## polyarcturus (Nov 23, 2012)

uhhh! just fixed the quick reply, they must have got some of this purp im smoking an got their heads on straight!


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 23, 2012)

Login grief again, & it was back to normal for a bit, bummer. Try to log in and it takes you to the "5 attempts left" incorrect username/password page, then when you enter the details there it behaves normally and logs you in. Mmm. Might be safer to just log out & stay out for a bit. Don't like how the user name & password boxes are behaving. Just don't like the look of it.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm having withdraw from the smilies and posting pics/vids. Waiting..........tap tap tap.........lol. Faster you unpaid site slaves, faster! Go Rollitup team! We know you can do it.


----------



## bubbles6302 (Nov 23, 2012)

This 1 is for the RIU team  


and no im not a kiss-ass


----------



## stonedloner (Nov 23, 2012)

I couldn't even log in yesterday. Kept getting error that I'd entered wrong password.( I'm CERTAIN I was using the right password)
Another funny thing was, the box that you enter your password into, was showing the characters for what they really were, not just dots, like normal.....
All seems to be well now.


----------



## mrbotanical (Nov 24, 2012)

Everything _appears_ back to normal today. Got editing features back, profile page functions back to normal and login behaving like it should.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 24, 2012)

It is all fixed now.


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 24, 2012)

Still has the issue for things such as tablets though.


----------



## Chiceh (Nov 24, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Still has the issue for things such as tablets though.


All the devices I use with Safari work for me now.


----------

